#  ,  ,   >    -1-0 230

## Gregor

- -1-0 230.   ,  1    2 , 20      ,     ?   . 
 +  .

----------


## UN-NS

, -     . ,     6-12             . 2-3  (   )  -.
    .   - .

----------


## RN3GP

> .   -


    ().       ,            ,     , ,     .

----------

UN7LAP

----------

